# Huge swarm today after 2nd of three 33g apiguard treatments.



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Deens Bees said:


> I new I was pushing it but I didn't expect back to back to back 100degree days. My second of three 33g treatments went on Tuesday and a huge swarm was cast today (Friday). I have them walking in another hive body as I type but here is my question. Although I do have a large amount of drones present, I also have a huge amount of dragonflies so my odds of getting a virgin mated and returned are very low. Can I place the swarm above the original hive using double screen board and then recombine them when all hope of a returning queen is gone? The queen that swarmed was just installed in May so I'm sure the heat and the Thymol forced them out. I'm calling it a swarm but I may open the original hive and find that they absconded which will make it easy to just put them back in the original location but in the new box. But me and easy seldom get in the same sentence.


Get into the box they left; should be easy to determine from the signs whether they swarmed or not. You likely chased them out with the heat factor and thymol. That is a caution for sure. 

If you put them on the double screen board above the original stinking hive they may go again if they absconded it once. At least remove the thymol. How close to the original location is the hive they have relocated to? Does either the original location or the new hive have a queen? I think some detective work is in order before you make decisions.


----------



## Deens Bees (Feb 11, 2021)

crofter said:


> Get into the box they left; should be easy to determine from the signs whether they swarmed or not. You likely chased them out with the heat factor and thymol. That is a caution for sure.
> 
> If you put them on the double screen board above the original stinking hive they may go again if they absconded it once. At least remove the thymol. How close to the original location is the hive they have relocated to? Does either the original location or the new hive have a queen? I think some detective work is in order before you make decisions.


Update: They left the box I hived them in and moved to a tree in the front yard Sunday. I threw a frame of honey and some old brood comb in another old hive and they marched in. It’s been raining since so I plan to check the original in the morning ( I suspect it’s empty). I was using a reduced treatment that’s usually gone in 4-5 days and it was placed a week ago tomorrow. I’ll put them in the original spot but in the new box with a couple supers of comb above them and see what happens. BTW, the treatment is apiguard and if it’s supposed to stink, I must have old product because I can’t smell it unless I have it right up to my veil. First year trying it.


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

New Apiguard is strong enough that I 'taste it' for a couple hours after smelling it at application.
I'm sure you did but I will ask anyway, did you stir it as stated in the directions?
What is the manufacture date on the package?


----------



## Deens Bees (Feb 11, 2021)

Outdoor N8 said:


> New Apiguard is strong enough that I 'taste it' for a couple hours after smelling it at application.
> I'm sure you did but I will ask anyway, did you stir it as stated in the directions?
> What is the manufacture date on the package?


The date is good. I got the 50g trays. When I saw it was going to be in the 90's I decided to lower the dosage so I was dumping two trays together then dividing it into thirds so I could treat 33g instead of 50g so it got stirred up pretty good. I had to order another box to finish treatment yesterday and the smell was the same so it must just be me.


----------

